# DA Cup Competition for 2019/2020



## VegasParent

http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180418-NEWS-DA-Introduces-New-Cup-Comp-Structure-for-Girls


----------



## Savage

Seems fun and will give teams more competition throughout the year - Sort of like European teams that compete in multiple leagues/competitions, not just meaningless showcases.  To me, the most interesting aspect of the Cup structure is that 24 clubs, not teams, will be selected as Tier 1 or 2 for the Fall Regional Group state and all teams for those clubs will compete at the top level for the Cup competitions.  How are the top 24 determined?  Seems like a strong incentive for clubs to win games across all age levels.


----------



## shales1002

Savage said:


> Seems fun and will give teams more competition throughout the year - Sort of like European teams that compete in multiple leagues/competitions, not just meaningless showcases.  To me, the most interesting aspect of the Cup structure is that 24 clubs, not teams, will be selected as Tier 1 or 2 for the Fall Regional Group state and all teams for those clubs will compete at the top level for the Cup competitions.  How are the top 24 determined?  Seems like a strong incentive for clubs to win games across all age levels.



How are Showcase games meaningless?  Isn’t the point to showcase your individual ability for an opportunity to play at the next level? It’s no longer a showcase if you have elimination. Coaches will play to win.


----------



## Soccer43

So can someone explain this in simple language?  and I don't really understand the point of it


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

Savage said:


> How are the top 24 determined?


This just seems like a clean way to introduce a two tier system,  and acknowledge that most clubs in GDA are not remotely competitive compared to the top clubs. That is important to USSF if the goal is to stop the continued defection of top clubs to ECNL.

Anyone else notice something a bit different in the regional map in the link?  Did GDA announce they were combining the SE and Atlantic divisions? The magi seems to suggest that.  That should make Tophat and a couple of NC clubs happy. 

How does this idea sit with teams in SoCal, aren't clubs 3-6 kind of indistinguishable? I guess the idea of competition is cool... but how many clubs in that 3-6 ranking might rather avoid subjecting themselves to this kind of relegation?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Right on que.....


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

Does this do anything other than introduce a two tier league?


----------



## Desert Hound

shales1002 said:


> How are Showcase games meaningless?  Isn’t the point to showcase your individual ability for an opportunity to play at the next level? It’s no longer a showcase if you have elimination. Coaches will play to win.


Exactly. Now some coaches might not play all the players in the same way as they would if it were a showcase with the point being college exposure.


----------



## Kicker4Life

So it is good they made this announcement early enough that if you don’t like it, you can make plans to change teams/leagues in the off season.  Unless of course it doesn’t affect your DD at all and your just on the thread to poke....


----------



## MarkM

Desert Hound said:


> Exactly. Now some coaches might not play all the players in the same way as they would if it were a showcase with the point being college exposure.


If your own coach won’t play you when it matters, is the problem really the format?


----------



## Avanti

Desert Hound said:


> Exactly. Now some coaches might not play all the players in the same way as they would if it were a showcase with the point being college exposure.


It makes no difference. These teams have plenty of exposure already. They go to these showcases to win (at least the teams that have a chance of making the playoffs), not just to look good, because the points count for the standings. If you don't like it take your daughter elsewhere.


----------



## wc_baller

So all that stuff the last couple of years about GDA being all about development and that wins/losses didn't matter, was just lip service?


----------



## Kicker4Life

wc_baller said:


> So all that stuff the last couple of years about GDA being all about development and that wins/losses didn't matter, was just lip service?


If that was the case, why would they have playoffs?  Are you referring to the statement made in regards to the youngest age of DA?

How does this all affect you/your DD?


----------



## Lambchop

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> This just seems like a clean way to introduce a two tier system,  and acknowledge that most clubs in GDA are not remotely competitive compared to the top clubs. That is important to USSF if the goal is to stop the continued defection of top clubs to ECNL.
> 
> Anyone else notice something a bit different in the regional map in the link?  Did GDA announce they were combining the SE and Atlantic divisions? The magi seems to suggest that.  That should make Tophat and a couple of NC clubs happy.
> 
> How does this idea sit with teams in SoCal, aren't clubs 3-6 kind of indistinguishable? I guess the idea of competition is cool... but how many clubs in that 3-6 ranking might rather avoid subjecting themselves to this kind of relegation?


Clubs "defecting to ECNL" is about money and families wanting their daughters to play high school, but mostly money!


----------



## wc_baller

Kicker4Life said:


> If that was the case, why would they have playoffs?  Are you referring to the statement made in regards to the youngest age of DA?
> 
> How does this all affect you/your DD?


Just pointing out the sudden change of tune by US Soccer. This was their stance from the beginning: "The Academy values individual development of elite players over winning trophies and titles." 

Are those kids paying fees at the end of the bench not "elite players" that they said they would develop or are they just practice cones for the other players? Sounds like hypocrisy to me. But carry on.

http://www.espn.com/espnw/sports/article/20509307/qa-brandi-chastain-us-soccer-new-girls-development-academy


----------



## Real Deal

I'm not against this structure at all.  But, between all the constant league shifts and NCAA rules changes, I do feel these kiddos who are 7th-10th grade need a little stability at some point.


----------



## Kicker4Life

wc_baller said:


> Just pointing out the sudden change of tune by US Soccer. This was their stance from the beginning: "The Academy values individual development of elite players over winning trophies and titles."
> 
> Are those kids paying fees at the end of the bench not "elite players" that they said they would develop or are they just practice cones for the other players? Sounds like hypocrisy to me. But carry on.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/espnw/sports/article/20509307/qa-brandi-chastain-us-soccer-new-girls-development-academy


I guess if you’re looking for reasons to shit on something, you can always find it.   

However, actually having 2 kids in the system, what I have seen that actually supports the statement is when Elite players who dominate at their age groups are pulled up to older teams to further test and develop them at the expense of the “success” of their current or true age team.  Therefore it is about the “individual development of elite players over winning trophies and titles” not just doing what’s best for a team to Win.


----------



## Avanti

wc_baller said:


> Just pointing out the sudden change of tune by US Soccer. This was their stance from the beginning: "The Academy values individual development of elite players over winning trophies and titles."
> 
> Are those kids paying fees at the end of the bench not "elite players" that they said they would develop or are they just practice cones for the other players? Sounds like hypocrisy to me. But carry on.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/espnw/sports/article/20509307/qa-brandi-chastain-us-soccer-new-girls-development-academy


It is not black or white. My daughter is getting better, winning and losing, all in the same program. And she won't have any problem getting into the college of her choosing. So all is good.
It is what it is, the people that are in are satisfied with the product (otherwise they would leave), while the people in the outside and with an axe to grind rant. Enjoy your rant, meanwhile I enjoy watching my daughter play soccer every weekend, in the showcases, and trying to make the playoffs.


----------



## Just A Dad

Kicker4Life said:


> I guess if you’re looking for reasons to shit on something, you can always find it.
> 
> However, actually having 2 kids in the system, what I have seen that actually supports the statement is when Elite players who dominate at their age groups are pulled up to older teams to further test and develop them at the expense of the “success” of their current or true age team.  Therefore it is about the “individual development of elite players over winning trophies and titles” not just doing what’s best for a team to Win.


Have have nothing against DA just find it strange that they will take the top 24 clubs not teams. I would think this could stop teams from moving girls up if the team shes on has to finish higher for the club to get into the top 24


----------



## Avanti

Just A Dad said:


> Have have nothing against DA just find it strange that they will take the top 24 clubs not teams. I would think this could stop teams from moving girls up if the team shes on has to finish higher for the club to get into the top 24


From an organization point of view (fields and coaches), all teams of the same club need to play in the same day. It would be very difficult to break games of different teams within a club into different days and fields. I do not see how this new competition puts more pressure on the clubs to keep girls playing in their age group than the existing playoffs.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Avanti said:


> From an organization point of view (fields and coaches), all teams of the same club need to play in the same day. It would be very difficult to break games of different teams within a club into different days and fields. I do not see how this new competition puts more pressure on the clubs to keep girls playing in their age group than the existing playoffs.


That’s not the case during Showcases.  Each age group has their own schedules.  Could be the case during “group play stages”. I don’t really know.


----------



## End of the Line

Kicker4Life said:


> So it is good they made this announcement early enough that if you don’t like it, you can make plans to change teams/leagues in the off season.  Unless of course it doesn’t affect your DD at all and your just on the thread to poke....


This is definitely a game changer for GDA.  Who doesn't want one more travel obligation with another missed school day?  Kids are going to be climbing over each other to forego HS now that a major cup is on the line.   And who cares about getting recruited or player development when you can just win baby!  Study for finals or AP tests?  Who cares about grades when you've got a chance at the cup!

Instead of doing what is in the best interests of the players and customers, USSF is sitting in a room creating a new scheduling concept in order to paper over the fact that most of the remaining clubs in its league are, using its own terminology, tier 2.  Even that is probably being diplomatic.  There is nothing about this that helps develop players.  Nothing about this helps players get recruited for college.  Nothing about this draws better players or clubs into GDA.  Before you know it, there won't be anyone left for you to tell to leave if they don't like it, because everyone who hasn't already done so already will soon have followed your advice.  But hey, at least snow isn't in the forecast for CO next week.  That's something, right?


----------



## Kicker4Life

End of the Line said:


> This is definitely a game changer for GDA.  Who doesn't want one more travel obligation with another missed school day?  Kids are going to be climbing over each other to forego HS now that a major cup is on the line.   And who cares about getting recruited or player development when you can just win baby!  Study for finals or AP tests?  Who cares about grades when you've got a chance at the cup!
> 
> Instead of doing what is in the best interests of the players and customers, USSF is sitting in a room creating a new scheduling concept in order to paper over the fact that most of the remaining clubs in its league are, using its own terminology, tier 2.  Even that is probably being diplomatic.  There is nothing about this that helps develop players.  Nothing about this helps players get recruited for college.  Nothing about this draws better players or clubs into GDA.  Before you know it, there won't be anyone left for you to tell to leave if they don't like it, because everyone who hasn't already done so already will soon have followed your advice.  But hey, at least snow isn't in the forecast for CO next week.  That's something, right?


Your comments are baseless and trollish as usual.  Thanks for contributing!


----------



## timbuck

Real Deal said:


> I'm not against this structure at all.  But, between all the constant league shifts and NCAA rules changes, I do feel these kiddos who are 7th-10th grade need a little stability at some point.


Same clowns.  Same circus.  But now with playoffs!!!!


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

Kicker4Life said:


> Your comments are baseless and trollish as usual.  Thanks for contributing!


Guy is being snarky with his comments,  but he is dead on. If your club is identified as tier 1, great... all this does is help drag other teams from the top clubs into the playoffs that may not qualify on their own.  
This all being done to cater to the top clubs that are tired of flying all over the place to destroy teams that should be playing rec ball. This year's introduction of "open weekends" was meant to encourage top teams to schedule friendlies. This just codifies that and ups the focus on competition. 
Not sure if it is a good idea or not... it does seem as though it is happening from a position of weakness,  not strength.


----------



## Just A Dad

Avanti said:


> From an organization point of view (fields and coaches), all teams of the same club need to play in the same day. It would be very difficult to break games of different teams within a club into different days and fields. I do not see how this new competition puts more pressure on the clubs to keep girls playing in their age group than the existing playoffs.


del sol is in second in the U18/19 division with a 03 girl playing on the team. the U16/17 team is in 9th place. If Del sol was fighting to get into the top 24 do you think they would have the 03 girl playing up or would they leave her at her age to get that team ranked higher and more wins?


----------



## Kicker4Life

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> Guy is being snarky with his comments,  but he is dead on. If your club is identified as tier 1, great... all this does is help drag other teams from the top clubs into the playoffs that may not qualify on their own.
> This all being done to cater to the top clubs that are tired of flying all over the place to destroy teams that should be playing rec ball. This year's introduction of "open weekends" was meant to encourage top teams to schedule friendlies. This just codifies that and ups the focus on competition.
> Not sure if it is a good idea or not... it does seem as though it is happening from a position of weakness,  not strength.


I agree that excepting the club not just the team for the playoffs is strange. However the question about it coming from a place of weakness is debatable. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Just A Dad

Kicker4Life said:


> I agree that excepting the club not just the team for the playoffs is strange. However the question about it coming from a place of weakness is debatable. I guess only time will tell.


I agree i dont think its coming from a place of weakness i just find it confusing to take the top clubs and not the top teams per age group


----------



## gefelchnik

Just A Dad said:


> I agree i dont think its coming from a place of weakness i just find it confusing to take the top clubs and not the top teams per age group


I am not a fan of all the rules and structure of this league.  Definitely room for some improvement.

Having said that, if you read the details of this new competition, it actually seems pretty well thought out.

Yes, the top 24 in tier 1 will be on a club basis.  This will reward clubs for fielding competitive teams across all age groups on a consistent basis.  As long is it is implemented objectively (and not based on subjective US Soccer factors), it seems fine.  May take a couple of years to smooth out the clubs.  Its like ECNL has a overall club champion and then rankings.

Any individual team that is for the year in a Tier 2 club can easily play their way into the Tier 1 tournament by the Winter Showcase, by winning their bracket in the fall against Tier 2 teams.  If the team is a top team and deserves Tier 1, they should be able to do this.

There is another change which will highly benefit the Socal DA teams.  Currently, the wild card spots for the playoffs are done on a total record standpoint (average points).  Since the level of competition is much higher in the SW, the 14 teams knock each other off.  This causes the SW to have teams with lower records who are much stronger than the teams in other regions with better records (so the lesser teams end up with more wildcard spots). 

This could somewhat fix this....as the Tier 2 teams in Socal can win their way into wild card spots against Tier 2 teams from other regions.


----------



## Avanti

Just A Dad said:


> del sol is in second in the U18/19 division with a 03 girl playing on the team. the U16/17 team is in 9th place. If Del sol was fighting to get into the top 24 do you think they would have the 03 girl playing up or would they leave her at her age to get that team ranked higher and more wins?


I don't know, but the player would have a larger impact in the U16/17 team than in the U18/19, and if Del sol wanted to have one more team in the playoffs she would be playing in the U16/17, but she is not. It seems to me that Del sol is not trying to maximize the number of successful teams, they are just trying to place her in the appropriate age group. Another possibility is that she is playing up to look better in the eyes of US Soccer. Either way she would be playing U18/19 with or without the new competition.


----------



## Avanti

Kicker4Life said:


> That’s not the case during Showcases.  Each age group has their own schedules.  Could be the case during “group play stages”. I don’t really know.


Sure, but to get into the showcase phase of the competition you first need to play three games in your conference, how can you do the latter if all teams of the same club do not play on the same day?
Is it said in the announcement if the teams are playing extra games associated with this cup, during conference play? Are the cup and league games decoupled?  I imagine  that not, that the same in-conference match is counted for both league and cup standings. If that is the case I do not see how they could organize a 24 team competition, they need to work with 24 clubs.


----------



## LASTMAN14

End of the Line said:


> This is definitely a game changer for GDA.  Who doesn't want one more travel obligation with another missed school day?  Kids are going to be climbing over each other to forego HS now that a major cup is on the line.   And who cares about getting recruited or player development when you can just win baby!  Study for finals or AP tests?  Who cares about grades when you've got a chance at the cup!
> 
> Instead of doing what is in the best interests of the players and customers, USSF is sitting in a room creating a new scheduling concept in order to paper over the fact that most of the remaining clubs in its league are, using its own terminology, tier 2.  Even that is probably being diplomatic.  There is nothing about this that helps develop players.  Nothing about this helps players get recruited for college.  Nothing about this draws better players or clubs into GDA.  Before you know it, there won't be anyone left for you to tell to leave if they don't like it, because everyone who hasn't already done so already will soon have followed your advice.  But hey, at least snow isn't in the forecast for CO next week.  That's something, right?


Wait, what! Your retracting your earlier statements about snow during the DA Showcase! Unbelievable!
BTW-Today’s Forecast:
Denver, CO Sunny 73
LA, CA Sunny 71
Seattle, WA 54
Phoenix, AZ 99


----------



## Just A Dad

Avanti said:


> I don't know, but the player would have a larger impact in the U16/17 team than in the U18/19, and if Del sol wanted to have one more team in the playoffs she would be playing in the U16/17, but she is not. It seems to me that Del sol is not trying to maximize the number of successful teams, they are just trying to place her in the appropriate age group. Another possibility is that she is playing up to look better in the eyes of US Soccer. Either way she would be playing U18/19 with or without the new competition.


I was using Del sol because i know they have a girl playing up as im sure many teams do. I agree that they are placing her in the appropriate age group my question is will clubs change that if they need to get other teams ranked higher to get into the top 24 clubs. maybe if clubs are close to the top 24 they stop placing kids in appropriate age group to benefit the club not the player. Im not saying Del Sol would do this just using them as example.


----------



## MarkM

wc_baller said:


> So all that stuff the last couple of years about GDA being all about development and that wins/losses didn't matter, was just lip service?


They keep the score of the games too.  Can you believe that?


----------



## wc_baller

MarkM said:


> They keep the score of the games too.  Can you believe that?


US Soccer also said one one their main concepts for the Academy would be to "reduce the focus on results". Their own words. Can you believe that?


----------



## wc_baller

Avanti said:


> It is not black or white. My daughter is getting better, winning and losing, all in the same program. And she won't have any problem getting into the college of her choosing. So all is good.
> It is what it is, the people that are in are satisfied with the product (otherwise they would leave), while the people in the outside and with an axe to grind rant. Enjoy your rant, meanwhile I enjoy watching my daughter play soccer every weekend, in the showcases, and trying to make the playoffs.


That was a rant? LOL. Man, y'all are sensitive.

Like you, my kid is on track to meet all of her soccer goals and will have her choice of schools at the next level.  I'm enjoying watching her play and develop, too. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Kicker4Life

wc_baller said:


> US Soccer also said one one their main concepts for the Academy would be to "reduce the focus on results". Their own words. Can you believe that?


I can...but please include the entire context next time.  I would like to understand the point you are making.


----------



## End of the Line

Kicker4Life said:


> I can...but please include the entire context next time.  I would like to understand the point you are making.


I think the point he is making is that USSF has completely abandoned its principles in order to prop up its failing GDA.  That it will do or say anything to avoid the inevitable humiliation of its GDA crashing and burning in only two short years, and the embarrassing fact that it has absolutely no idea what it is doing or how to make better female soccer players. I think that is the point he is making.


----------



## Kicker4Life

End of the Line said:


> I think the point he is making is that USSF has completely abandoned its principles in order to prop up its failing GDA.  That it will do or say anything to avoid the inevitable humiliation of its GDA crashing and burning in only two short years, and the embarrassing fact that it has absolutely no idea what it is doing or how to make better female soccer players. I think that is the point he is making.


What you think has already been proven incorrect and irrelevant!  Sooooo, there is that.


----------



## End of the Line

Kicker4Life said:


> What you think has already been proven incorrect and irrelevant!  Sooooo, there is that.


Sad little GDA mafioso is still in the denial stage of grief.  Just wait until next season, when GDA's switch to single year age groups exposes the lack of depth at most clubs.  Seriously, USSF can't get out of its own way.


----------



## Kicker4Life

End of the Line said:


> Sad little GDA mafioso is still in the denial stage of grief.  Just wait until next season, when GDA's switch to single year age groups exposes the lack of depth at most clubs.  Seriously, USSF can't get out of its own way.


Yes...so very sad.


----------



## texanincali

Hate to burst anyone’s bubble, but I think this new format is nothing more than a way to meet college coaches demands.

I can’t quote the exact rule, nor do I know how to find it, but it was explained to me by a college coach.  Apparently, when there is a maximum number of “viewings” days allowed, so in a showcase where there isn’t a champion crowned nor is it a part of any competition, each day counts toward their allowance.  In a tournament, competition format, the entire thing only counts as one toward their allowance.

I possibly misunderstood the coach, so if I am off base, please let me know what the rule may be.


----------



## LASTMAN14




----------



## Lambchop

Kicker4Life said:


> Yes...so very sad.


Only age group changing is U16/17, should't be a problem


----------



## Kicker4Life

Lambchop said:


> Only age group changing is U16/17, should't be a problem


Was using sarcasm....


----------



## End of the Line

LASTMAN14 said:


> Wait, what! Your retracting your earlier statements about snow during the DA Showcase! Unbelievable!
> BTW-Today’s Forecast:
> Denver, CO Sunny 73
> LA, CA Sunny 71
> Seattle, WA 54
> Phoenix, AZ 99


Hey weatherman, can we have an update?


----------



## Kicker4Life

End of the Line said:


> Hey weatherman, can we have an update?


When the blind squirrel finds a nut....he is VERY proud..


----------



## BigSoccer

Looks like Albion 06 next up DA beat Albion 06 next up Surf and Albion Vegas next up DA at regionals.  Could be a good squad for Albion at the next level along with Surf and Albion Vegas.

Albion Vegas did not make it out of the 05 bracket is that their next up DA squad?


----------



## shales1002

BigSoccer said:


> Looks like Albion 06 next up DA beat Albion 06 next up Surf and Albion Vegas next up DA at regionals.  Could be a good squad for Albion at the next level along with Surf and Albion Vegas.
> 
> Albion Vegas did not make it out of the 05 bracket is that their next up DA squad?


The Albion Vegas 05 team will be GDA next season. The Albion Vegas 06 is a good team.


----------



## sdb

I could be wrong but I believe the 2006 Surf team at Far West was the 2nd team so will be DPL next year.


----------



## LASTMAN14

sdb said:


> I could be wrong but I believe the 2006 Surf team at Far West was the 2nd team so will be DPL next year.


You are correct, sir.


----------



## SOCCERMINION

texanincali said:


> Hate to burst anyone’s bubble, but I think this new format is nothing more than a way to meet college coaches demands.
> 
> I can’t quote the exact rule, nor do I know how to find it, but it was explained to me by a college coach.  Apparently, when there is a maximum number of “viewings” days allowed, so in a showcase where there isn’t a champion crowned nor is it a part of any competition, each day counts toward their allowance.  In a tournament, competition format, the entire thing only counts as one toward their allowance.
> 
> I possibly misunderstood the coach, so if I am off base, please let me know what the rule may be.


Your mistaken if you think USSDA cares about College Coaches, The entire reason for them taking on the Girls side is to have more Mallary's that forgo College. Do you honestly believe USSDA's Goal is to build and foster an enviorment so Collage Coaches have a better oppertunity to convince the Top Players to not follow Mallary's decisions and play 4 years of Collage Soccer.....? As they should be: The USSDA is about making more talented Soccer Players, Period. They are not in it to make more Smart Collage Educated People that Play Soccer..... USSDA Greatest Success Stories with be individuals with barely a high school education... They already have their 13 year old who may become there next Mallory..... im sure USSDA is highly concerned about  "College Coaches " especially reguarding her future....


----------



## MarkM

shales1002 said:


> The Albion Vegas 05 team will be GDA next season. The Albion Vegas 06 is a good team.


What's the word on Albion Vegas?  Are they going to be able to put together some competitive teams/good coaching?  Well run?  Or will they remain the ugly stepchild to Heat, etc.


----------



## Caltek

MarkM said:


> What's the word on Albion Vegas?  Are they going to be able to put together some competitive teams/good coaching?  Well run?  Or will they remain the ugly stepchild to Heat, etc.


My niece is on Albion 03gda and came from heat as a family we were not pleased with that team and what was going on . So far structure wise and planning we are impressed good group of players let's see how it all comes together over time but from the start happy to have made the switch. Very optimistic and hope for a good year.


----------



## shales1002

MarkM said:


> What's the word on Albion Vegas?  Are they going to be able to put together some competitive teams/good coaching?  Well run?  Or will they remain the ugly stepchild to Heat, etc.


There wasn’t a lot of movement at tryouts if that’s any indication on how this will turn out. Most players stayed Heat, LVSA, or at Players. I believe Albion will be well run. However, I don’t believe that have the personnel to be very competitive. They do have a couple of pieces, but we know at this point that you need a strong 11 and a solid bench in order to win and/or be competitive in these leagues.  Heats 04 and 05 team are very talented groups and didn’t lose players. The Albion 03 team lost to Heats 03s at a tournament recently. The Albion 06 team should be competitive . I would be surprised if they weren’t. 

At this point in time, most girls aren’t making moves because of recruiting , and they enjoy playing high school soccer.  I hope Albion LV proves me wrong. I wish them much success as they are representing Nevada.


----------



## cheaper2keeper

https://www.soccerwire.com/news/groups-and-schedule-set-for-inaugural-girls-da-cup/

Girls DA cup info


----------



## Soccer43

so this is basically CSL league cup for DA?  or is it an elongated playoff to keep people confused and interested??


----------



## timbuck

New league name “CIL”. 
Confused and Interested League.


----------



## MacDre

Why aren’t the Portland Thorns in a red or blue group?


----------



## GeekKid

MacDre said:


> Why aren’t the Portland Thorns in a red or blue group?


There out there.  Blue group with Lamorinda SC, OC  Surf and Pateadores


----------



## GeekKid

GeekKid said:


> There out there.  Blue group with Lamorinda SC, OC  Surf and Pateadores


Sorry, my bad that was California Thorns.  You're right they aren't listed


----------



## gotothebushes

Yeah, Thorns aren't too happy with the groupings. Still don't understand how the groupings were selected. Can anyone explain?


----------



## LASTMAN14

gotothebushes said:


> Yeah, Thorns aren't too happy with the groupings. Still don't understand how the groupings were selected. Can anyone explain?


It could be worse. Have you seen Legends group!


----------



## gotothebushes

Not Nice LASTMAN! This whole thing makes no sense. Guess you just have to beat what they put in front of you!!


----------



## LASTMAN14

gotothebushes said:


> Not Nice LASTMAN! This whole thing makes no sense. Guess you just have to beat what they put in front of you!!


When we go up to NorCal I will buy you a beer. Cisco may tag along.


----------



## gotothebushes

Cisco? Oh god! He’s only allowed 2 drinks


----------



## gotothebushes

Seriously- anyone have an idea how that selected teams in top division. I heard MLS wanted there DA teams in the top bracket hence why Portland, Quakes and LA Galaxy are in the top bracket. Damn you mls teams!


----------



## cheaper2keeper

gotothebushes said:


> Seriously- anyone have an idea how that selected teams in top division. I heard MLS wanted there DA teams in the top bracket hence why Portland, Quakes and LA Galaxy are in the top bracket. Damn you mls teams!


LA Galaxy is in a Blue bracket.


----------



## MacDre

gotothebushes said:


> Seriously- anyone have an idea how that selected teams in top division. I heard MLS wanted there DA teams in the top bracket hence why Portland, Quakes and LA Galaxy are in the top bracket. Damn you mls teams!


IDK.  It struck me as odd that LA Galaxy San Diego is in the red bracket and LA Galaxy is in the blue bracket.


----------



## gotothebushes

MacDre said:


> IDK.  It struck me as odd that LA Galaxy San Diego is in the red bracket and LA Galaxy is in the blue bracket.


Yes I agree MacDre. I’m also surprised  California Thorns got left out.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MacDre said:


> IDK.  It struck me as odd that LA Galaxy San Diego is in the red bracket and LA Galaxy is in the blue bracket.


Why?


----------



## MacDre

Kicker4Life said:


> Why?


I was under assumption that LA Galaxy San Diego was just a subsidiary of LA Galaxy.  So it seems odd to me that the “main branch” of LA Galaxy would be in a lower bracket than their subsidiary.


----------



## oh canada

I'm guessing Portland Thorns heard about the absurdity of these groupings and just said, "no thanks".   A cup competition is contrary to the D in DA after all.   US Soccer keeps standings, so they could make these groupings more accurate by age group.  But that would take a little more work, of course.


----------



## gotothebushes

oh canada said:


> I'm guessing Portland Thorns heard about the absurdity of these groupings and just said, "no thanks".   A cup competition is contrary to the D in DA after all.   US Soccer keeps standings, so they could make these groupings more accurate by age group.  But that would take a little more work, of course.


Thanks oh Canada. Makes sense to me!


----------



## jpeter

MacDre said:


> I was under assumption that LA Galaxy San Diego was just a subsidiary of LA Galaxy.  So it seems odd to me that the “main branch” of LA Galaxy would be in a lower bracket than their subsidiary.


Not really,  SD the more established historically competitive program that changed names from Carlsbad.  LA Galaxy girls a relative newcomer still trying to find their level and build a program.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MacDre said:


> I was under assumption that LA Galaxy San Diego was just a subsidiary of LA Galaxy.  So it seems odd to me that the “main branch” of LA Galaxy would be in a lower bracket than their subsidiary.


San Diego is a “Franchise” so to speak. Like LA Surf and OC Surf.  

Brackets were determined by Club Ranking across all age groups.  I don’t know how they calculated it but I’d assume some sort of average.  Per the website:

“Clubs are divided into two tiers, Tier 1 and Tier 2, then divided into regional groups. Tier 1 will be composed of 24 top-performing clubs and the number of Tier 2 clubs is dependent on Academy membership for the 2019-20 season.”


----------



## LASTMAN14

jpeter said:


> Not really,  SD the more established historically competitive program that changed names from Carlsbad.  LA Galaxy girls a relative newcomer still trying to find their level and build a program.


So where did LAG get their players and coaching staff?


----------



## LASTMAN14

gotothebushes said:


> Cisco? Oh god! He’s only allowed 2 drinks


Cisco said, “2 drinks is the minimum.”


----------



## Lightning Red

Kicker4Life said:


> San Diego is a “Franchise” so to speak. Like LA Surf and OC Surf.
> 
> Brackets were determined by Club Ranking across all age groups.  I don’t know how they calculated it but I’d assume some sort of average.  Per the website:
> 
> “Clubs are divided into two tiers, Tier 1 and Tier 2, then divided into regional groups. Tier 1 will be composed of 24 top-performing clubs and the number of Tier 2 clubs is dependent on Academy membership for the 2019-20 season.”


LAGSD finished ahead of LAG in all “3” DA age groups last season where records and standings were kept. (U15/16-17/18-19).


----------



## GeekKid

I never try and guess on how brackets are created but I put together a spreadsheet on last year’s numbers for the entire GDA.  The DA Cup brackets are not just based on previous performance but are also dictated by region, only so many red bracket spots per region.  Also, some clubs either dropped GDA or chose, for whatever reason, not to participate in the DA Cup.  The spreadsheet has 4 tabs, last years results (PPG) for U15, U16-U17, U18-U19.  It also has a summary page which has Rank (Club rank based on average PPG from 2018-2019 season) and the DA Cup bracket.  Red and Blue shading shows the teams in the separate overall brackets.  The forum doesn't allow to upload an Excel file directly so I was forced to put it into a zip.  If you want to see it in another format let me know.


----------



## DPLLove

ChalkOnYourBoots said:


> This just seems like a clean way to introduce a two tier system,  and acknowledge that most clubs in GDA are not remotely competitive compared to the top clubs. That is important to USSF if the goal is to stop the continued defection of top clubs to ECNL.
> 
> Anyone else notice something a bit different in the regional map in the link?  Did GDA announce they were combining the SE and Atlantic divisions? The magi seems to suggest that.  That should make Tophat and a couple of NC clubs happy.
> 
> How does this idea sit with teams in SoCal, aren't clubs 3-6 kind of indistinguishable? I guess the idea of competition is cool... but how many clubs in that 3-6 ranking might rather avoid subjecting themselves to this kind of relegation?


No clue what alternate universe you live in... but most GDA teams at this point would whole handily beat any ECNL team or other team in any league. Other than GB and the Blues at 01/02...I would love to know who YOU think could beat the DA champion from any other age group last year..,complete idiotic statement...


----------



## futboldad1

DPLLove said:


> No clue what alternate universe you live in... but most GDA teams at this point would whole handily beat any ECNL team or other team in any league. Other than GB and the Blues at 01/02...I would love to know who YOU think could beat the DA champion from any other age group last year..,complete idiotic statement...


PDA or LAFC Slammers across multiple age groups to name but two...

Both leagues have powerhouses, weaklings and middle of the road teams. Stop with the "this league is best" crap, please.


----------



## Soccer43

Just look at the latest and results at Surf and Silverlakes .  Plenty of GDA teams lost to ECNL teams-  we have already established at the older ages, with families that have experience with ECNL, there are plenty of amazing players in ECNL and at the younger ages, with the propaganda and the YNT pressure more elite players have moved to GDA.  Doesn’t mean that the GDA is superior- this is becoming a tired argument and wondering why so many have to keep trying to make that argument - maybe to convince themselves.


----------



## gotothebushes

DPLLove said:


> No clue what alternate universe you live in... but most GDA teams at this point would whole handily beat any ECNL team or other team in any league. Other than GB and the Blues at 01/02...I would love to know who YOU think could beat the DA champion from any other age group last year..,complete idiotic statement...


Mvla 04’s are pretty good!!


----------



## Chris Knight

gotothebushes said:


> Mvla 04’s are pretty good!!


"pretty good" is a spot on analysis of this team.  Saw them play a couple in SD ... Seems like they'd have trouble with the pace of play + physicality of some of the top 2004 GDA sides.


----------



## wc_baller

Chris Knight said:


> "pretty good" is a spot on analysis of this team.  Saw them play a couple in SD ... Seems like they'd have trouble with the pace of play + physicality of some of the top 2004 GDA sides.


Last time MVLA played Placer, a GDA playoff semi finalist this year, the score was 7-0. And last time they played the Quakes, the GDA champion, they beat them and beat them countless times before that when they were with DeAnza. MVLA beat 2 GDA playoff teams last month in Silverlakes by scores of 6-1 and 4-1, and beat three GDA teams last summer in Silverlakes, losing none. They have never lost to a GDA team. Yeah, but that mythical GDA physicality though. LOL.


----------



## LASTMAN14

wc_baller said:


> Last time MVLA played Placer, a GDA playoff semi finalist this year, the score was 7-0. And last time they played the Quakes, the GDA champion, they beat them and beat them countless times before that when they were with DeAnza. MVLA beat 2 GDA playoff teams last month in Silverlakes by scores of 6-1 and 4-1, and beat three GDA teams last summer in Silverlakes, losing none. They have never lost to a GDA team. Yeah, but that mythical GDA physicality though. LOL.


It's one age group. And we have already stated they (MVLA  04) are one if not the best 04 team. It has been mentioned by myself and a few others. I have not taken a stake in this conversation which league is better and I will not, but there are age groups where ECNL is quite inferior. And, I am only referring to Cali teams.


----------



## wc_baller

LASTMAN14 said:


> It's one age group. And we have already stated they (MVLA  04) are one if not the best 04 team. It has been mentioned by myself and a few others. I have not taken a stake in this conversation which league is better and I will not, but there are age groups where ECNL is quite inferior. And, I am only referring to Cali teams.


Read the post I was replying to about not being able to hang with GDA speed of play and physicality, and get back to me. I never said one league is better and really don’t care. Just pointing out that the assclown I was responding to is wrong.


----------



## LASTMAN14

wc_baller said:


> Read the post I was replying to about not being able to hang with GDA speed of play and physicality, and get back to me. I never said one league is better and really don’t care. Just pointing out that the assclown I was responding to is wrong.


Your message in your last two statements says otherwise. Its leads to who is better or a misunderstanding. We have no control on these leagues, but we can at least acknowledge who is justly good and leave it at that.


----------



## wc_baller

LASTMAN14 said:


> Your message in your last two statements says otherwise. Its leads to who is better or a misunderstanding. We have no control on these league, but we can at least acknowledge who is justly good and leave it at that.


What? The post I responded to was where that clown disparages an ECNL team with the “GDA plays faster and more physical” spin. Maybe you should be replying to that guy since his post “leads to a who is better or a misunderstanding”.


----------



## gotothebushes

wc_baller said:


> What? The post I responded to was where that clown disparages one team in one age group with the GDA plays faster and more physical spin. Maybe you should be replying to that guy since his post “lead to a who is better or a misunderstanding”.


No there not pretty good. There really good! If you think mlva they can’t keep pace your highly mistaken. That can compete with any GDA team in there age group and will will give the 04 quakes a run for there money. There very well coached and there very physical. Coming from a assclown!!


----------



## Chris Knight

wc_baller said:


> What? The post I responded to was where that clown disparages an ECNL team with the “GDA plays faster and more physical” spin. Maybe you should be replying to that guy since his post “leads to a who is better or a misunderstanding”.


"Assclown" (such class!) ... "Last time" (closing in on 2 years ago now when they were still itty bits aren't we?) ... "Silverlakes" (Silverlakes) ... Dude ... C'mon now 

We had to come see the mythical (to use one of your own) legend that is (now was) MVLA and yes ... I (we) believe that they'd have trouble with pace of play and physicality vs the current GDA brass based on the couple of matches we saw.  Given that you've got your hackles up in such a tissy, I'm guessing that you have a lil' princess on that side ballster ... 
If so, I apologize for any offense you may have taken here.  Just an observation.


----------



## futboldad1

Chris Knight said:


> "Assclown" (such class!) ... "Last time" (closing in on 2 years ago now when they were still itty bits aren't we?) ... "Silverlakes" (Silverlakes) ... Dude ... C'mon now
> 
> We had to come see the mythical (to use one of your own) legend that is (now was) MVLA and yes ... I (we) believe that they'd have trouble with pace of play and physicality vs the current GDA brass based on the couple of matches we saw.  Given that you've got your hackles up in such a tissy, I'm guessing that you have a lil' princess on that side ballster ...
> If so, I apologize for any offense you may have taken here.  Just an observation.


MVLA's girls 2004 ECNL team are a great team that can give anyone in their age group a game to put it mildly, not sure why you'd observe their speed of play to be slow. Can you please give specific examples of games where they struggled and how?


----------



## End of the Line

DPLLove said:


> No clue what alternate universe you live in... but most GDA teams at this point would whole handily beat any ECNL team or other team in any league. Other than GB and the Blues at 01/02...I would love to know who YOU think could beat the DA champion from any other age group last year..,complete idiotic statement...


You should recommend this GDA league to @Luis Andres.  That way his daughter's team could go around proclaiming to be "the best" without having to worry about getting humiliated by Slammers anymore.


----------



## wc_baller

Chris Knight said:


> "Assclown" (such class!) ... "Last time" (closing in on 2 years ago now when they were still itty bits aren't we?) ... "Silverlakes" (Silverlakes) ... Dude ... C'mon now
> 
> We had to come see the mythical (to use one of your own) legend that is (now was) MVLA and yes ... I (we) believe that they'd have trouble with pace of play and physicality vs the current GDA brass based on the couple of matches we saw.  Given that you've got your hackles up in such a tissy, I'm guessing that you have a lil' princess on that side ballster ...
> If so, I apologize for any offense you may have taken here.  Just an observation.


Hmmmm, let me see. Your logic seems to be that the real games where an ECNL team did not struggle, and dominated, against GDA teams recently at Silverlakes somehow don't count, while the mythical games in your imagination where the ECNL team struggles against GDA teams in your head count more. And that real games against "GDA brass" from a couple of years ago, where again the ECNL team did not struggle and dominated, also don't count because those teams they beat somehow magically started to play faster and more physical once they put the GDA patch on their uniforms, while the ECNL team started to play slower and less physical because after they decided to keep their ECNL patch.
And you wonder why I called you an assclown.


----------



## Justafan

Chris Knight said:


> "Assclown" (such class!) ... "Last time" (closing in on 2 years ago now when they were still itty bits aren't we?) ... "Silverlakes" (Silverlakes) ... Dude ... C'mon now
> 
> We had to come see the mythical (to use one of your own) legend that is (now was) MVLA and yes ... I (we) believe that they'd have trouble with pace of play and physicality vs the current GDA brass based on the couple of matches we saw.  Given that you've got your hackles up in such a tissy, I'm guessing that you have a lil' princess on that side ballster ...
> If so, I apologize for any offense you may have taken here.  Just an observation.


Did you not just give a “thumbs up” to soccer 43’s post above?  Are your and Fred Fred’s dd on the same team?


----------



## gotothebushes

wc_baller said:


> Hmmmm, let me see. Your logic seems to be that the real games where an ECNL team did not struggle, and dominated, against GDA teams recently at Silverlakes somehow don't count, while the mythical games in your imagination where the ECNL team struggles against GDA teams in your head count more. And that real games against "GDA brass" from a couple of years ago, where again the ECNL team did not struggle and dominated, also don't count because those teams they beat somehow magically started to play faster and more physical once they put the GDA patch on their uniforms, while the ECNL team started to play slower and less physical because after they decided to keep their ECNL patch.
> And you wonder why I called you an assclown.


Awesome response! Just awesome!!


----------



## Zen

Chris Knight said:


> "Assclown" (such class!) ... "Last time" (closing in on 2 years ago now when they were still itty bits aren't we?) ... "Silverlakes" (Silverlakes) ... Dude ... C'mon now
> 
> We had to come see the mythical (to use one of your own) legend that is (now was) MVLA and yes ... I (we) believe that they'd have trouble with pace of play and physicality vs the current GDA brass based on the couple of matches we saw.  Given that you've got your hackles up in such a tissy, I'm guessing that you have a lil' princess on that side ballster ...
> If so, I apologize for any offense you may have taken here.  Just an observation.


Considering MVLA 04’s made it to ECNL semifinals and beat DA teams with both their starting center backs out with acls for a year and another forward out the season with injury is called depth.  Girls stepping in for positions they don’t normally play is impressive.  They are doing great regardless.  Fully healthy teams don’t accomplish this.  Whatever makes you feel good about your team/league whatever.  I’m confident they’ll be more than fine.


----------



## Chris Knight

My Sons ... My rebellious Sons!  You rah-rahs are just the cutest aren't ya?  

Let's have a look back on what my simple, "pretty good" analysis of a team that just happens to be of the ENCL variety combined with you kids assuming that I'm one of those all in GDA guys ... Ho-Lee-Hell ... GREATNESS!  

And all of this ^ without even a hint of the ole' GDA is better than ECNL talk ... I mean ... My Goodness Fellas.  You're better than this ... aren't ya?


----------



## Chris Knight

gotothebushes said:


> Awesome response! Just awesome!!


Bushy!  Bubby!  *This ^.  Is.  Awesome.*  Tell me ... Could you paint yourself as any more (outside of ballster of course) of a close-minded ECNL fanatic?


----------



## gotothebushes

Chris Knight said:


> Bushy!  Bubby!  *This ^.  Is.  Awesome.*  Tell me ... Could you paint yourself as any more (outside of ballster of course) of a close-minded ECNL fanatic?


Just stating facts my friend. 04 Quakes are very talented an physical team. 04 Mlva team is just as good and maybe better. They would destroy a lot of GDA teams. They both top teams is Norcal my friend and these are just facts. Not a close-minded ECNL Fanatic at all. No need to compare Knight Rider


----------



## Chris Knight

wc_baller said:


> Hmmmm, let me see. Your logic seems to be that the real games where an ECNL team did not struggle, and dominated, against GDA teams recently at Silverlakes somehow don't count, while the mythical games in your imagination where the ECNL team struggles against GDA teams in your head count more. And that real games against "GDA brass" from a couple of years ago, where again the ECNL team did not struggle and dominated, also don't count because those teams they beat somehow magically started to play faster and more physical once they put the GDA patch on their uniforms, while the ECNL team started to play slower and less physical because after they decided to keep their ECNL patch.
> And you wonder why I called you an assclown.


And ballster ... Dude.  You're not helping yourself here.  Again ... Silverlakes.  Again ... years ago.   And again ... could you paint yourself as any more close-minded?

And yes, while you reference "logic" here (albeit in the context that your 04 daughter may well have used), it does come into play in my/our analysis ... 1) there are obviously teams in ECNL that would "dominate" (seems to be one of your faves) teams in GDA, and vice versa, and 2)  the teams are not the same as what they were two or so years ago due mostly to physical maturity but also adds/drops, etc.  And here you are, gettin' all emotional in your responses citing a "patch on their uniforms" ... Strugglin' Sir.  

Again ... Very simply (and it's quite apparent that you and your buddies may be blind to it considering the success of this team over the past few years), they looked physically smaller and played at a slower pace IQ wise in comparison to what I've seen across the country in the top GDA teams in this age group.  Coaching for a living myself and having kids in both of the aforementioned organizations tends to help me a bit when it comes to forming these opinions : )

Regardless ... It's been fun and hope to see ya out there (you guys don't the kiss blowing emoji but that's what would've gone here)


----------



## Luis Andres

End of the Line said:


> You should recommend this GDA league to @Luis Andres.  That way his daughter's team could go around proclaiming to be "the best" without having to worry about getting humiliated by Slammers anymore.


Humiliated by Slammers. lol. Don’t know where you come up with that. We did just fine against them.


----------



## davin

Chris Knight said:


> My Sons ... My rebellious Sons!  You rah-rahs are just the cutest aren't ya?
> 
> Let's have a look back on what my simple, "pretty good" analysis of a team that just happens to be of the ENCL variety combined with you kids assuming that I'm one of those all in GDA guys ... Ho-Lee-Hell ... GREATNESS!
> 
> And all of this ^ *without even a hint of the ole' GDA is better than ECNL talk* ... I mean ... My Goodness Fellas.  You're better than this ... aren't ya?


Yeah right, on the bolded. The resident GDA-jocking, Texas troll is back with that cute Texas twang again.


----------



## gotothebushes

Luis Andres said:


> Humiliated by Slammers. lol. Don’t know where you come up with that. We did just fine against them.


----------



## gotothebushes

Congrats on playing good competition!


----------



## gotothebushes

Chris Knight said:


> Bushy!  Bubby!  *This ^.  Is.  Awesome.*  Tell me ... Could you paint yourself as any more (outside of ballster of course) of a close-minded ECNL fanatic?


Knight Rider I have some extra patches if you need them!


----------



## gotothebushes

Chris Knight said:


> And ballster ... Dude.  You're not helping yourself here.  Again ... Silverlakes.  Again ... years ago.   And again ... could you paint yourself as any more close-minded?
> 
> And yes, while you reference "logic" here (albeit in the context that your 04 daughter may well have used), it does come into play in my/our analysis ... 1) there are obviously teams in ECNL that would "dominate" (seems to be one of your faves) teams in GDA, and vice versa, and 2)  the teams are not the same as what they were two or so years ago due mostly to physical maturity but also adds/drops, etc.  And here you are, gettin' all emotional in your responses citing a "patch on their uniforms" ... Strugglin' Sir.
> 
> Again ... Very simply (and it's quite apparent that you and your buddies may be blind to it considering the success of this team over the past few years), they looked physically smaller and played at a slower pace IQ wise in comparison to what I've seen across the country in the top GDA teams in this age group.  Coaching for a living myself and having kids in both of the aforementioned organizations tends to help me a bit when it comes to forming these opinions : )
> 
> Regardless ... It's been fun and hope to see ya out there (you guys don't the kiss blowing emoji but that's what would've gone here)


----------



## gotothebushes

Chris Knight said:


> And ballster ... Dude.  You're not helping yourself here.  Again ... Silverlakes.  Again ... years ago.   And again ... could you paint yourself as any more close-minded?
> 
> And yes, while you reference "logic" here (albeit in the context that your 04 daughter may well have used), it does come into play in my/our analysis ... 1) there are obviously teams in ECNL that would "dominate" (seems to be one of your faves) teams in GDA, and vice versa, and 2)  the teams are not the same as what they were two or so years ago due mostly to physical maturity but also adds/drops, etc.  And here you are, gettin' all emotional in your responses citing a "patch on their uniforms" ... Strugglin' Sir.
> 
> Again ... Very simply (and it's quite apparent that you and your buddies may be blind to it considering the success of this team over the past few years), they looked physically smaller and played at a slower pace IQ wise in comparison to what I've seen across the country in the top GDA teams in this age group.  Coaching for a living myself and having kids in both of the aforementioned organizations tends to help me a bit when it comes to forming these opinions : )
> 
> Regardless ... It's been fun and hope to see ya out there (you guys don't the kiss blowing emoji but that's what would've gone here)


You lost me at....... .....wait I’m still lost on what your trying to say!!


----------



## wc_baller

davin said:


> Yeah right, on the bolded. The resident GDA-jocking, Texas troll is back with that cute Texas twang again.


Haha. That’s a first. Never ever seen anyone try to gaslight people with a Texas twang before. That fool is breaking records for Dumb ratings on his posts.


----------



## Justus

Great Competition Cup were finding out


----------

